# مديح للعظيم انبا بولا اول السواح!!



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*







































​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

*ميرسى ليكى الصور حلوة جداااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

*يا انبا بولا                ++++                   يا اول السواح
يا قديس وبار            ++++                   بتنور كالمصباح
سيرتك نقية             ++++                     جيت هنا بسماح 
من رب القوات           ++++                   وقلبك بيه ارتاح
سيبت العالم كله       ++++                               ولا بصيت وراك
وقلبك كان مشغول      ++++                   بالرب اللى فداك                  
مين زيك يا حبيب         ++++                  دا يسوع هو اللى هداك
تسكن ده المكان          ++++                        وحدك ولا حد معاك
رب القدرة يامر              ++++                    مع كل غروب غراب
معاه نصف خبزة            ++++           لا اتاخر يوم ولا غاب
ده امر غريب وعجيب      ++++           تحتار فيه الالباب
طير بيعول انسان           ++++            لا ده رب الارباب​
قرار​
+طوباك يا انبا بولا    ++++                يا حبيب المسيح
يا ضياء منير            ++++                وجهك حلو ومريح
صلواتك بلسم        ++++                   تشفى القلب الجريح
وصمتك اقوى          ++++                 من كل كلام فصيح
+لما مات ابوه         ++++                 والمال كان عنده كثير
طمع فيه اخوه         ++++                  وقال له انت صغير
نصيبك يبقى قليل    ++++                   ونصيبى انا الكبير
هى دى القسمة     ++++                    اللى لازم تصير
حب ينصفوه            ++++                 من اللى ظلموه
قام راح للقاضى        ++++                          يحكم ما بينه و بينه
قابل فى السكة      ++++                    جنازة وناس يبكوه
رجع فى رايه           ++++                 وساب ماله لاخوه
العالم فيه ايه             ++++                    علشان نتمسك بيه
الكل باطل باطل                   ++++           والعين ما تشبع به
بتجرى ورا ايه                 ++++              نفسك طمعانة فيه
ان دامت لحد                  ++++               تبقى تدوم ليه
انا ايه ينفعنى                ++++                 لو ربحت العالم
واخسر نفسى               ++++                 واعيش فى خصام
الحية زمان                      ++++             اغرت ابونا آدم
وخليته يقع                         ++++           ويعيش فى ظلام
يا رب ارشدنى                    ++++           واهدى سبيلى
وشق لى طريقى                ++++                       وياك يحلى لى
تختاره ايدك             ++++                     ويمينك تسندنى
يارب اسمعنى                   ++++             اسرع و اعنى
ابكى يا انسان                             ++++   على اخوك الانسان
التايه و التعبان                         ++++     المهموم و الحيران
المحتاج لحنان                           ++++    محتاج للامان
قلبه بيصرخ                            ++++      لمكون الاكوان
شوف المكار                        ++++         وحيله مع الابرار
يدخل فكر الناس                       ++++                ويحولهم اشرار
يارب نجينا                            ++++        من شر الغدار
واحفظنا فى اسمك                       ++++    نكون ويا الابرار
لمقبرة راح                              ++++     يبيت فيها و يرتاح
ثلاثة ايام يصلى                 ++++                      ويطلب بالحاح
الرب يتحنن          ++++                         ويكتب له النجاح
القرار مش سهل                       ++++     ويحتاج لايضاح
ظهر له ملاك                   ++++              قواه وعزاه
ارشده للبرية                         ++++        صحبه وصار معاه
وصلوا المكان                               فرح لما راه
هنا نام على الصخر      ++++                   واتغطى بسماه
بدا جهاده                             ++++        صوم وصلاة ودموع
نسك وطهارة                         ++++        وسجود بخشوع
يتحمل البرد                             ++++      ويصبر على الجوع
ياكل نصف خبزه                        ++++     ويشرب من الينبوع
مت عن العالم                ++++                فمك ما داق طعام
عينك ما شافت انسان               ++++       ناظرةلله دايما
ورجليك الطاهرة                   ++++         ما تركته لحظة
حتى اتقال عنها                            ++++            الارض نالت بركة
لبست ثوب الليف                   ++++         على جسدك النحيف
وصار حمله خفيف                   ++++       عشت غريب و ضيف
ظلام المغارة انار                  ++++          بصلوات البار
تشهد لك بوقار                             ++++ سيرة مملوءة فخار
يا موسي فى البرية                     ++++    يا ايليا الجديد
يا داود الوديع                           ++++     يا يوحنا العتيد
تركت غنى العالم                     ++++       نلت الكنز الاكيد
كان حبك لالهك                       ++++       كل يوم يزيد 
بخور طيبك قد فاح                         ملا الدنيا افراح
لولاك ما نزل مطر                     ++++     ولا ندى يحيي الارواح
وفى اوانه النيل يفيض                    ++++  يروى الارض براح
ومعاك الخير يجى                       ++++    يحتار فيه المداح
لما اراد الله                      ++++             يظهر برك وضياك
ارسل ملاكه للاب                      ++++      انبا انطونيوس هناك
مشى لك يوم بتمام                ++++          بيطلب رؤياك
فدخلت المغارة                       ++++        وقفلت الباب وراك
صرخ الانبا انطونيوس            ++++         وقال لك با مبارك
قبلت اليك وحوش                   ++++        اقبلنى لاتبارك
سالت فاعطيت                        ++++       طلبت فوجدت
قرعت وانا                            ++++        اؤمن انه يفتح لى
لما جاء الغروب                               ++++        جه غراب و معاه
خبزايا كاملة                        ++++          لضيف الانبا بولا
قال له انت حبيبه                           ++++          لك دالة عند الله
لى سبعين سنة        ++++                       يرسل نصف خبزة
لما عرف القديس                  ++++       ان الوقت قد حان
يترك العالم                            ++++      والتعب والاحزان
قال للانبا انطونيوس          ++++              ارجع ديرك الان
هات توب اثناسيوس                   ++++     حامى الايمان
وهو فى الطريق                      ++++       رجع بتوب اليقين
شاف ملايكة تتهلل                    ++++      ولروح البار حاملين
نال ابونا الاكليل                                 ++++      بعد جهاد سنين
وكفنه بالثوب                          ++++       وبكى عليه بحنين
لما اراد دفنه                          ++++       اتبارك من جسده
وحالا جاء نمرين                    ++++        سجدوا امام جسده 
وحفروا له مكان                               ++++       من بعد الاستئثان
على ربك اتكلت                             ++++          وما احتجت لانسان
طوباك طوباك طوباك                 ++++      عشت على الارض ملاك
الرب اختارك                          ++++       لما شاف قلبك
خدمتك الطيور                        ++++       وحوش تخضع بسرور
دفنتك النمور                         ++++        اسمك صار مزمور
طوباك يا جبيب ايسوس                    ++++         الرب بخرستوس
ربحت العشر وزنات                ++++        اللى اعطاك القدوس
الوزنة الاولى                          ++++      كان عندك ايمان
ان الرب الديان                       ++++       يحفظ حياتك فى امان
الوزنة الثانية                         ++++        رجاء مع اطمئنان
الرب يعولك                          ++++        زى ما عال شعبه زمان
الثالثة محبة                          ++++        كاملة و محتجبة
كانت الاول حبة                               ++++         كبرت حبة بحبة
الرابعة احتمال                         ++++       عيشة بين الجبال
مين بس اللى قال                     ++++       ده من المحال
الخامسة ما رايت                    ++++        حيوان ابدا و خشيت
لكنك صليت                         ++++          نلت نعمة و قويت
السادسة سلطان                           ++++           على الطبيعة كمان
يا بتول طاهر                          ++++       بحب الهك شبعان
السابعة سامع                           ++++     وصايا الرب و خاضع
وايدك رافع                            ++++       جسدك كله خاشع
الثامنة هارب                          ++++       وللذات سالب
وبيسوع غالب                                  ++++       على كل التجارب 
التاسعة ممالك                       ++++        تركت لاجل الملك
فى طريقه سالك                                      وعلى قلبك مالك
الوزنة العاشرة                       ++++       ما حلاكى يا وحدة                
والثمرة الحلوة                           ++++    لذيذة وطعمة
من ذاقك تحلى له                    ++++        العيشة فى حاله
تتحسن احواله                      ++++         ويرتاح باله
طوباك طوباك طوباك               ++++        فى السما ويا الهك
نلت النعيم هناك                            ++++           فرحان مع سيدك
انبا بولا يا امين                               ++++        اولادك محتاجين
صلواتك عنهم                         ++++       تحرسهم كل حين
طوباك با انبا بولا                     ++++      يا ساكن المغارة
صارت سماء ثانية                     ++++     بقيت لينا منارة
سيرتك شهية                            ++++     سيرتك نقية
سيرتك تقية                              ++++     لينا منورة
طوباك يا انبا بولا                      ++++     يا حبيب المسيح 
يا ضياء منير                          ++++       وجهك حلو ومريح
صلواتك بلسم                         ++++       تشفى القلب الجريح
وصمتك اقوى                        ++++        من كل كلام فصيح


بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى الصور حلوة جداااااااااااااااا*



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



كليمو قال:


>



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

_شفعتك يا ابونا بولاا
مشكوره كتييييير
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شفعتك يا ابونا بولاا
> مشكوره كتييييير
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

منور الموضوع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

بركه صلوات الانبا بولا فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررسى على الصور والتمجيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

*بركة صلواتهم وطلباتهم تكون معنا امين

مرسي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## vetaa (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

*بركته تكون معانا دايما*
*ميرسى يا روكا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



kokoman قال:


> بركه صلوات الانبا بولا فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...



*مرسيه علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *بركة صلواتهم وطلباتهم تكون معنا امين
> 
> مرسي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



vetaa قال:


> *بركته تكون معانا دايما*
> *ميرسى يا روكا*



*ايه ده فيتا عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحيا

مرسيه لمرورك يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يكون معاكي*


----------



## rana1981 (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*

*ميرسي عالصور​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صور وتمجيد القديس العظيم الانبا بولا*



rana1981 قال:


> *ميرسي عالصور​*



*مرسيه علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

